# APR Octoberfest Sale! September 29 - October 20!



## Courtney (Jun 23, 2008)

APR Octoberfest Sale on now until October 20th!

*All APR Software is on sale!*
Buy any new ECU Upgrade, and get the second program for free! Or, buy any new ECU Upgrade and buy a second program, and get a fully loaded ECU for free!!








*All APR Exhaust Systems are 15% OFF*









*
All APR Turbo Kits are 10% OFF*








This includes all K04, Stage III and III+ Turbo Upgrades.
*All APR Intercoolers are 10% OFF*









*
All APR Accessories are 15% OFF* 








This includes Snub Mounts, APR R1 Diverter Valves, etc.

*
All APR Motorsport Items are 15% OFF*








This includes APR FSI Fuel Pumps, Compressor Inlet Hoses, Throttle Body Hoses, Motorsports Intake Manifold, and more.

*
All Carbonio Intakes are 10% OFF*








*
All APR/Brembo Brake Upgrades Free Shipping!*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

